# About school project



## Yus-· (10 mo ago)

My name is Yusanna. I am currently undertaking a Foundation of Social Science course at Taylor’s College which requires me to complete a Personal Interest Project. The primary aim of this project is to attempt to investigate why the Older people living alone rate is increasing. The data collected will be used to examine the Person and society impacts of older people living alone in China and Australia. All questionnaire responses will be kept confidential and remain anonymous. This questionnaire will take to approximately 5 minutes to complete. Thank you for participating.






Microsoft Forms







forms.office.com





Thanks a lot!!


----------

